# Detailer's Domain: New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Clear Film Installation - 2013 Audi S4



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - 2013 Audi S4
Requirements - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Full Front Clear Film Install

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 3/6 Fine Abrasive Paste - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Auto Finesse Citrus - Grime Remover
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Compound 3/6 
Opti Coat 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foamer Attachment for Pressure Washer
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before

















































































Wheel Wells, Wheels, and Tires Before

































































Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

















Wheels wells cleaned up









Wheels rinsed

















Auto Finesse Iron Out (Decon Gel) was used on the car - no iron particles or fall out on this new car, but always good to have checked

















Driver's side Super Charger badged removed for clear film install









Left over adhesive removed with Auto Finesse Oblitarate

















All gone









Passenger side Super Charger badge Removed for clear film install









Left over adhesive removed with Auto Finesse Oblitarate

















All gone









Adhesive on the wheels removed with Auto Finesse Oblitarate









































After









Wash









































































































Rinse









NanoSkin AutoScrub - replaces the clay bar









Blow drying with the Metro AirForce Blaster

















Marring on various spots of the car were taken care of with a Griot's and Sonax 3/6 









































Much better

















Opti Coat on all 4 wheels and paint

































Random shots of the clear film installation









































































































































Finishing touches
Super Charger Badge installed

























Exhaust tips polished up









Cleaning up the glass









Adam's Super VRT on the tires









Final shots


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW! That looks Awesome! Nice work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work fellas, great job!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am (naturally) a fan of this car - and you've made it look mint!

You have reminded me how much back box there is on the exhaust - something I'd planned to polish this weekend! Eek!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, incredible end result and top work :thumb:.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Stunning, also looks like a very comprehensive detailing product collection in the background.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top job! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The film installation is very impressive!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work looks spot on.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Top job :thumb:

One question; could you do anything about the orange peel of the film?


----------

